# Tivo DT recording/watching live more than 2 shows at once



## Alphi (Dec 11, 2004)

I have a new Dual-Tuner standalone Tivo, and I've come to a realization.

Basically, I can hook up my TiVo in one of two ways:

1) Using just the coax coming in for the cable, and using both of the TiVo's analog tuners, to accomplish the current dual-tuner functionality (record two shows at once)

2) Use the coax for one tuner, and use my cable box for the second tuner (using something other than coax to transfer the signal to the Tivo from the box, such as SVHS or RCA cables or whatever). Note: with this configuration, one of the tuners in the box goes unused​
Now, it would seem to me that it should be "just" a software issue to get the best of both worlds with option #2 above.

Why couldn't there be a "triple-tuner" setting with this machine, using exactly this hardware, but utilizing both tuners AND input from a cable box?

This would allow me to record three things at once, or record two at once and watch "live" tv.

Granted, I do work professionally as a software developer. So while I make no claim that it'd be something "easy", it seems to me that it at least falls in the realm of "possible".

In fact, I see no reason why the same logic couldn't be applied to single-tuner standalone machines, making them essentially dual-tuner (if a cable box was used as one tuner).

Sure, I would love to see something like this applied to my old lifetime Series1 box. Of course, I know that isn't going to happen.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

The problem is that there are only 2 MPEG encoders in the DT, therefore it can only record 2 things at a time.


----------



## Alphi (Dec 11, 2004)

maharg18 said:


> The problem is that there are only 2 MPEG encoders in the DT, therefore it can only record 2 things at a time.


Ahhh, I forgot about the MPEG encoders.... Oh well, I thought it was a good idea, while it lasted.


----------

